# Seeking orphan foal for mare who lost her foal two nights ago :(



## mrsmacsminis (Apr 16, 2013)

My mare Bella lost her foal two nights ago. Despite her being only 3 weeks from her due date (confirmed by two ultrasounds) the colt was born underdeveloped and died immediately after birth. She is still mourning her foal, continues to search for him and dripping milk. She is a very gently loving sweet mare, approximately 32" tall. We would like to get her an orphaned foal to help her cope as she is taking this loss very hard.

I have even tried locating orphan lambs with no luck. We live near Allegan, MI but I would be willing to travel 3 hours one way to pick up or meet someone who has an orphan foal.

We have necessary medical equipment as well as training to care for a special needs foal. We carry oxygen tanks, full emergency kit, lactated ringers IV solution, as well as normal saline, glucose, nasal tubes for feeding, etc. Plus our vet can respond to our home in less than 15 minutes and very knowledgeable about miniature horses and foals.

If you know anyone who has recently lost a mare and has an orphaned miniature foal, donkey, or mule baby please contact me. We know what it is like to care for an orphan and the toll it takes on a person, as well as the toll on the foal. The mare can teach the foal manners that us humans can not.

We will keep this option open for a week, but after that we run the risk she dries up completely.

Please if you know anyone with an orphan contact us ASAP! We have excellent vet references from our local vet as well as the vets at Michigan State University Veterinary hospital. I have been an EMT for over ten years, my husband is an RN as well as a Critical Care Flight Paramedic. Between the two of us we have a combined 25+ years of emergency medical experience. I also volunteered with many equine rescues and vet clinics, as well as a 4-H leader for over 8 years.

We also maintain 24 hr cameras in every stall, we have a heated tack room, 10 acres of land, and 17 additional acres leased from our neighbors. The foal would be exceptionally cared for.

The attached photo is of our mare Bella taken last spring. It is breaking my heart watching her mourn the loss of her foal. Please help us find an orphan she can adopt!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm sorry about the foal. I hope you find one.

=(


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find someone.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 16, 2013)

So sorry you lost your foal. I will pray for an orphan foal for your sweet Bella.


----------



## cassie (Apr 16, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, I hope and pray you find a little baby for your beautiful mare, how very sad for her. Please keep us updated on how you go have you posted anything on the main page?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Have you posted on Facebook and MS? they are your best shot. If we have any tragedy here on LiL B we will be intouch. Sending prayers for Bella


----------



## mrsmacsminis (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone very much. I have posted on Facebook on numerous pages,also posted on marestare board in the womb without a view area as well. I am heading to the Shipshewana, IN auction on Friday morning to see if by slim chance there are orphaned foals in the kill pen. I am praying there are not as that would be utterly cruel of people. I am going to post on craigslist as well. Thank you all for the kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 17, 2013)

I am in In (Crawfordsville) if you need anything let me know. My schedual is pretty open unless my mare foals. I have asked locally but have not heard anything but I don't know about the auctions. I could go as far south as Bloomington to pick up a foal Thursday and bottle feed until I could meet you Friday if that gives you more options.


----------

